# Advice For Admission In MBBS



## ali haider 95

i have 74%aggregate what is lowest fee in pakistan please guide me pl


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

with this aggregate u can get in private only for MBBS but for MBBS in a good medical college ( private sector) this is very low as well  so its better to apply for BDS in private medical colleges and fee is 7 to 9 lacs in almost every college


----------



## Mursal

your aggregate is very good. u can get admission in kabir medical college .or any other college. in kabir fee is 6000 US$ per year,. and i dont know about other medical colleges. where do u want to get admission ? in which city ?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Mursal said:


> your aggregate is very good. u can get admission in kabir medical college .or any other college. in kabir fee is 6000 US$ per year,. and i dont know about other medical colleges. where do u want to get admission ? in which city ?


for lahore it is low for MBBS  mine is 74 as well but BDS is a better option


----------



## Mursal

hmmmmmm. Okay


----------



## shanelowney

Studying in the abroad is also a best option for you. You can directly apply at All Saints University College of Medicine for Doctor of Medicine degree, they also offer scholarship to international medical students. Visit allsaintsu.org


----------

